# Best place to get darts in the chicagoland area



## vartz04 (Mar 1, 2009)

I am looking to pick up a couple thumbs or leucs and really the $30 it costs to ship them seems like a lot, i feel like It be better to pick some up locally, however, Ive never seen any. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

give pete mertens a call i think he lives in st. charles, also if you have ever heard of the all animal expo he vends there. 630-479-3764


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

Scott Smith's All Animal Expo

here's the site for the expo.


----------



## vartz04 (Mar 1, 2009)

you have an email for him? My phone is out of commission for the time being and I am going to be home/in the chicago land area all next week.


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

I would totally recommend Pete Mertens!

Heres his info:

He goes to the "Scot Smith All Animal Expo" every time (if he isn't their someone will be their subbing for him)

Chicago Dart Frog
Pete Mertens
Dart frogs, fruit flies, terrariums, and supplies
(630) 479-frog (3764)
Scott Smith's All Animal Expo

And his Email is [email protected] However I suggest you just call him, he rarely checks his email as I found out...

Seriously best frog seller in Illinois in my opinion (I know no one else...)


----------



## KeithS (May 27, 2008)

I have to agree ,that Pete is the go to guy in chicagoland. I have bought many frogs from him , and am always happy. He also has most anything you would need as far as dart frog supplies. If you plan on going to the Expo,Arrive early as his frogs seem to fly off the table.
Another great source for frogs in Chicago is Rich Frye,Check out The Links section for Frye Bros. Frogs.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I don't think Pete would mind the publicity, (correct me if I'm wrong) but generally, it isn't acceptable to put someone else's contact info on a public forum, that's what the PM system is for.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

I would also recommend Pete. He has a lot of great frogs and supplies and is very knowledgeable and friendly.


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

Dancing frogs said:


> I don't think Pete would mind the publicity, (correct me if I'm wrong) but generally, it isn't acceptable to put someone else's contact info on a public forum, that's what the PM system is for.


I didn't think of that,  But I only put up what is on his card and on the Expo site. Hope that isn't too bad.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Lets watch the "Vender Feedback" all, its fine to suggest someone, but the subsequent comments start to built towards feedback.

Thank you,


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Dancing frogs said:


> I don't think Pete would mind the publicity, (correct me if I'm wrong) but generally, it isn't acceptable to put someone else's contact info on a public forum, that's what the PM system is for.


Right you are Brian.
I actually got a two red mark infraction for posting about a fecal sale for my brother a few weeks ago, before he was on the site...


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

Pete is seriously a great guy. I called him simpy about availability for the upcoming show and he talked to me for about 20 mins about just about anything I brought up. He is super knowledgeable and very nice. I work at the Chicago Reptile House and I would highly recommend him. If you can't make the show you can always stop into the shop if you're in the Orland area. I could help you out as well. I'm no pete but we're open 7 days a week. Right now we have some leucs, blue auratus, p. vittatus, and gb auratus. We typically get total random assortments. I think we have some citronella tincs, some terribilis, and some pumilio's coming in this week too.


----------

